# New Years Eve Mini Herf



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Well I know its late but here are some pics from a small New Years Eve Herf that Troy (boomerd35) and Rhonda (patefegrenn) had at their house. Of course they where there alog with myself and Tiffany (vegasgirl), Bo (sysrock) and his wife Steph, Darren (SMOKEING HANDSOME DUDE) and wife Mel (Darren's Godiva). Also there but the guy I always seem to never get pics of was Mike (mphillip). Thanks for having us over Troy and Rhonda, we had a blast!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Damn, you're a picture posting sonofabitch today  We sure had a great time that night. Thanks for coming out.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes it was a great time. The lasagna was really good. I think I am having a craving for some now.


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Looks like it was fun.


----------

